# I cant beleive this woman said this to me!



## NaturalBeauty (Jan 6, 2003)

I just miscarried on Monday. Well Tues night this daycare mom coems and picks up her baby. My DD tells her that my baby died. And shes says... "WELL, My babies dont die. Im too fertile." WTF!?! Then to make it worse she comes into the kitchen and tells us about her conversation with DD and says it again! We didnt respond or look at her beacuse we were too stunned. Shes laughing and says it again Im assumming thinking that we didnt hear her or get the joke???? OMG. I still cant beleive this chick said that. And this is comming from a mother who has 4 kids by 4 different men, and is pregnant with a 5th from a another man, and cant even support her children herself. Has to depend on state aid to pay for her daycare, to buy her groceries, and to pay her medical bills. Not that Im knocking state aid but come ON! Staqte aid isnt there for PERMINATE help. ITs suppost to be a temp help to get you on your feet. She is just suck a low class person. I just want to strike out against her. But Ive kept my mouth shut and havnt said anything. Life is so unfair.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I am so, so sorry she said that to you.







It's appalling what some people will say without thinking. I'm so sorry for your loss. {{hugs}}


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Some people are just lacking class.

And we also know that money doesnt buy class, just a higher class of loser.

I am so sorry she was insensitive and rude.







2


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

ugh! How awful!

I am so sorry you had to be exposed to that.


----------



## starfairy (Apr 3, 2003)

I am so,so sorry someone said that to you - and someone that you will have to continue to see at that!

Some people are just so incredibely stupid.









((((HUGS)))) to you..........


----------



## mirlee (Jul 30, 2002)

I am sorry!







People like that make me want to be violent.


----------



## armonia (Mar 24, 2002)

I am so, so sorry Natural Beauty. I am sorry for your loss and for you having to hear those insensitive remarks.


----------



## taz925 (Nov 29, 2001)

She was looking for a reaction. Good for you for taking the high road.

I am also so very sorry for your loss. She was insensitive and does not deserve your attention or energy.

Doreen


----------



## saintmom (Aug 19, 2003)

Hugs for you mamma







2 So sorry for you're loss.I've had several mc's and am always floored by the stupid comments people make.


----------



## julielp (Jul 16, 2004)

Can I get her phone # or something? I have a few words for her. I'm not above taking the low road and cussing her out. I went off on a girl i work w/ who was complaning about having to work all day and then go home and "play mommy and wife" I told her if she only knew how lucky she was and still she didn't say she was sorry. uhhh. people.
So sorry sweetie. hugs to you


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

I'm so sorry, both for your loss and that you have to deal with such an insensitive twit.

Hugs and peace to you, mama.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

to that insensitive "mama" that said that. she definately has no class.

I am so very sorry.


----------



## SunflowerMama (Nov 20, 2001)

2 I am so sorry to hear this. I too lost my baby on Monday. I hope that woman realizes that what she said was not kind, or supportive in any way.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Surround yourself with supportive people and ignore the rest. That has to be the worst comment that I've ever heard. What a wacko. (Feel sorry for her kids...what chance do they have?)


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am sorry that this woman was so insensative. She apparently never has had anyone teach her how to behave. I pray that she will learn how to present herself better in the future.

Take good care of yourself. I am so sorry about your loss.


----------

